# just needed to get this out



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

at the end of october 09' i adopted orion.what a best friend.in december he seemed uncomfortable and was not tolerating the kids.i took him to my vet.the vet says he has degenerative myleology.he was prescribed a steroid and muscle relaxer.i was told that they just treat symptoms with this disease.now we are in february and he is profoundly inactive.i will not let him suffer.guess i just wanted to vent.i know life is not fair but this sucks,but i feel lucky to have know his companionship at all.sorry


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*degenerative myleology*

Feel so bad for you. Were the meds able to help at all? Not sure if others would have suggestions/recommendation in the health forum.

But if it really is too late, I'm sure you'll do the right thing for you Orion.


----------



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Feel so bad for you. Were the meds able to help at all? Not sure if others would have suggestions/recommendation in the health forum.
> 
> But if it really is too late, I'm sure you'll do the right thing for you Orion.


 they helped but we are headed there,love him.thanks maggie.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

so very sad for you.  I hate coming to this area of the board and usually leave in tears. Today is no exception. Lots of love.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry your boy is ill, you gave him happiness for the time you had.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sheridanwands,

you brought each other happiness and that lasts forever.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

sheridanwands said:


> at the end of october 09' i adopted orion.what a best friend.in december he seemed uncomfortable and was not tolerating the kids.i took him to my vet.the vet says he has degenerative myleology.he was prescribed a steroid and muscle relaxer.i was told that they just treat symptoms with this disease.now we are in february and he is profoundly inactive.i will not let him suffer.guess i just wanted to vent.i know life is not fair but this sucks,but i feel lucky to have know his companionship at all.sorry


I'm so sorry.

How sure was the vet that this is DM?


----------



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

LisaT said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> How sure was the vet that this is DM?


the vet is the best vet around,and i also researched it. pretty sure their diagnosis is spot on.thanks to you all for the love and kind words.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about Orion.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

We lost our beloved Kayla to DM and it was a tough thing to watch. But our vet said that she was not in any pain at all, that is what kept us going...I am so sorry for you. We were lucky, Kayla made it nearly 2 yrs. from diagnosis...I am sending you prayers to be strong. Judy


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sheridanwands (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you to everyone for the love and compassion.unfortunately i feel we have gone as far as we can,orion has a appointment wednesday.he will be going home to the lord.never thought of this aspect when i was asked if i was prepared to adopt a senior.thank you again to every one.what a wonderful commmunity here,sheridan and orion


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the time you have together isn't lost.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so sorry... But I'm also very grateful that Orion had this time with you. He knows love and comfort and caring. Thank you for giving him that. I have the utmost respect for those of you who adopt these seniors, knowing full well that you may not have much time with them. I know he has given you as much joy as you have given him and that is truly a blessing for you both. My thoughts and prayers will be with you both...:hugs:


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I am so sorry! believe me I know life is NOT fair!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

All I can say, is bless your heart for taking in a senior. You gave Orion love and security in the twilight of his life. I wish you could have had more time together. I hope it gives you some peace to know that you gave Orion the best life possible. 

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry. Now I need to get some tissues.

Hugs,
Jan


----------

